# Root Canals vs Crowns vs Extractions



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So today I got to help with my first root canal today (in a police dog) and I asked about when to do root canals vs crowns vs extractions in dogs that do bite work. So this dog was only 2 years old, but a ridiculous chewer in the patrol car. The handler brought me out to the car to see it and it was pretty bad. Anyways, the dog's upper canine had snapped off right near the gums. Not sure whether he did it during patrol work or training or just on other surfaces. The reason we did a root canal to save the root instead of just extracting is that the root of the canine tooth is very extensive and leaving it in with a root canal is going to be stronger than any material that we could fill in the socket if we exacted the whole root, which would minimize the chance he may fracture his maxilla (the bone of the upper jaw) in the future. 

He doesn't typically do crowns in dogs that do bitework, but he has known veterinary dentists who have done so with success. He says the vet to go to if you want a crown is Dr. Ira Luskin in Maryland:

http://www.animaldentalcenter.com/html/client-frameset.html


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have used Catherine Queck in Charlotte NC - Board Certified Veterinary Dentist.

They are few and far between.

The other thing she explained to me was that the extration of an upper canine is tricky and one slip and you can also wind up with an oronasal fistula. 

I don't think the root canal "saves" the root - it is drilled out and replaced with gutta percha. Tooth is dead.

Do you know anything about extraction of the incisore directly in front of the canine? That one has a pretty big root as well.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nancy said,


> I don't think the root canal "saves" the root - it is drilled out and replaced with gutta percha. Tooth is dead.


You can offer me vetinary advice any day Nancy!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I have used Catherine Queck in Charlotte NC - Board Certified Veterinary Dentist.
> 
> They are few and far between.
> 
> ...


That is correct, they drill the remailing portion of the root out and filled in with various composites. I have done three and all good results, no issues. But still don't like messing with teeth.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> The reason we did a root canal to save the root instead of just extracting is that the root of the canine tooth is very extensive and leaving it in with a root canal is going to be stronger than any material that we could fill in the socket if we exacted the whole root, which would minimize the chance he may fracture his maxilla (the bone of the upper jaw) in the future.
> 
> He doesn't typically do crowns in dogs that do bitework,


Sorry but..yikes


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Saving in terms of not having to take the root out, so it stays as a place saver that's better than anything they can pack in the socket with an extraction. The oronasal fistula thing is right too. And yeah, we used gutta percha. Interesting process but lots of steps in the process...maybe some day I'll learn how to do them myself?  So his personal preference for dogs that do bite work for a fractured tooth or about to be fractured tooth is:

1) crown amputation/vital pulpotomy (keeps the root alive)
2) root canal (keeps the root in place, but filled)
3) extraction 

I will likely have to have extract one of my Rottweiler's third incisor (the one closest to the canine) as I did a dental on her last week and her's is in poor shape. But she doesn't do bite work either, so the extraction is not a big deal.

Here's the list of board certified veterinary dentists if anyone needs the it:

http://www.avdc-dms.org/dms/diplomates.cfm


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's an example of what is called "jacketing" the canines. Commonly done in France on biting dogs. Would this be considered a crown? The tooth (either whole or a broken/worn k9) is left and covered for added strength and length (when jacketing a broken/worn tooth). I was told to not consider implants as the jaw could break with big biting and hard hitting dogs. 

If there are several k9s broken, I wouldn't extract and leave the dog w/o k9s if I wanted to do bite-work. The dog would slip off. I'd try for the jackets. If it was just one broken k9, the dog can bite with 3 good ones.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> 1) crown amputation/vital pulpotomy (keeps the root alive)


That's a(temporary) procedure for children.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I think that's considered a crown, at least on people. I broke a tooth off, they root canaled it (drilled out and filled it) then cut it down to a piece and covered with a porcelain crown. EXPENSIVE! Even with dental insurance it was still close to $700 (and the insurance covered $750 or so). 

On my dental x-rays you can see the filler they used and a faint outline of the fake tooth, that's it. I'd assume on a dog they'd use titanium or something stronger than porcelain, since it's only real purpose is to look like a tooth.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So this list is different:

http://www.avdc-dms.org/dms/list/fellows.cfm

Same organization but different names
What is a fellow vs. a diplomat?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's a(temporary) procedure for children.


Dogs too. My understanding is that it's not temporary (in dogs at least). But haven't seen one of those in person. Today he recommended to the handler that the dog get a crown amputation/vital pulpotomy on another canine that was close to being snapped because it was getting hook shaped from cage/kennel chewing.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> So this list is different:
> 
> http://www.avdc-dms.org/dms/list/fellows.cfm
> 
> ...


A diplomat is someone who has their DVM and completed their residency (including passing the boards for that specialty). I don't know much about dentistry residencies, but fellows are usually doing additional post-residency training.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> My understanding is that it's not temporary (in dogs at least). But haven't seen one of those in person.


 
Wait for 6 months and get back to me.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Here's an example of what is called "jacketing" the canines. Commonly done in France on biting dogs. Would this be considered a crown? The tooth (either whole or a broken/worn k9) is left and covered for added strength and length (when jacketing a broken/worn tooth). I was told to not consider implants as the jaw could break with big biting and hard hitting dogs.
> 
> If there are several k9s broken, I wouldn't extract and leave the dog w/o k9s if I wanted to do bite-work. The dog would slip off. I'd try for the jackets. If it was just one broken k9, the dog can bite with 3 good ones.


A crown is the visible part of the tooth, so "crowning" a tooth is using some kind of material (titanium is best in working dogs) to replace natural crown that's missing. Yeah, that veterinary dentist in Maryland I mentioned earlier apparently has made that his specialty, the 3/4 crown which is very difficult to do and get right. 

If a dog had several K9s broken or looking to break because it's getting thin, the crown amputation/vital pulpotomy would be the best bet if you catch them in time because they can round off the canine so it there's a little still sticking up above the gum line, but much less likely to crack/fracture.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Wait for 6 months and get back to me.


I don't think I'll be learning how to do vital pulpotomies any time soon. Sounds like a good thing to refer for now.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> A diplomat is someone who has their DVM and completed their residency (including passing the boards for that specialty). I don't know much about dentistry residencies, but fellows are usually doing additional post-residency training.


Their site is odd, to be sure - Ira Luskin is also listed as a Fellow on the link I had - 

Katherine Queck has an piece on her website about a vital pulpotomy she did on a mountain lion and some of the limitations on performing them, FWIW - as well as some other interesting articles.

http://www.carolinasanimalhospital.com/main/2010/11/charlie-the-mountain-lion/


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, I just don't know much about dentistry as a specialty. Maybe that means he completed both a residency and a fellowship? Thanks for the link, I need to brush up on dentistry in general.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

How many procedures does a Dental Vet do yearly..average ??


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

You mean like a board certified veterinary dentist or a general practitioner (which is what I'll be)? If you're board certified as a specialist, that's probably all you do. How many procedures, I couldn't tell you as I haven't spent any time with one. If you are a general practitioner, you usually do cleanings and extractions, often daily. Some get additional training in doing endodontic procedures like root canals, but most will refer that stuff elsewhere.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> A crown is the visible part of the tooth, so "crowning" a tooth is using some kind of material (titanium is best in working dogs) to replace natural crown that's missing. Yeah, that veterinary dentist in Maryland I mentioned earlier apparently has made that his specialty, the 3/4 crown which is very difficult to do and get right.
> 
> If a dog had several K9s broken or looking to break because it's getting thin, the crown amputation/vital pulpotomy would be the best bet if you catch them in time because they can round off the canine so it there's a little still sticking up above the gum line, but much less likely to crack/fracture.


So what we call "jacketing" is actually a 3/4 crown? Got it. Yes, I know it must be a speciality as so far we've had to get our dogs teeth jacketed in France. Specifically a vet in Paris that "everyone" goes to for jacketing their sport dogs. I believe the pulp/root is kept intact for the jacketing. The tooth's outer layer is shaped/filed somewhat and molds/imprints of the tooth is made and the dog comes back a couple weeks later to get the jacket on the tooth. During the time in between the 2 visits, the dog cannot bite or be allowed to chew anything hard. 

When we talked to doggie dentists around here, the ones that said they could do it never sounded very confident as to whether the jackets would stay on or hold up during bite-work. Didn't motivate me to give them several thousand $$ for dental work if they couldn't guarantee their work. The Paris vet guarantees his work and if a jacket comes off he fixes it. Still a long way to go so it's nice to hear that Maryland might be an option. 

I know years ago, the vets were always pushing root canals for broken k9s. Now the honest ones out here in SoCal say that the dogs don't need root canals on k9s as it's rare that they abscess and normally are just fine left alone. It seems the same with cruciate surgeries..they used to be pushed like crazy and now many vets will tell you just to let the dog be unless it's a complete tear and the dog is moving on 3 legs. "less is more" seems work the best many times.

We are taking this malinois (pixs of his teeth) to France soon for jackets. He has all 4 broken k9s. I'll take "after" pixs when his mouth is full of silver or should say titanium I guess.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My little female had an abscess when she killed her canine. I had several months of trying to figure out why she had regressed in scent discrimination training. Tooth fixed, proper scenting ability returned.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, 

Thanks for posting this it is very useful! My dobermann just had the incisor next to his upper right canine removed. Now my sibe (definately not a bite sport dog!!lol) has broken the tip off his back upper left side molar (the bulk of the tooth is still there just the very tip broke off). Pretty sure he did it because he is supposed to be shown next month. Never had an issue with teeth before and now I have 2 dogs with broken teeth within a couple months. It is getting damn expensive.

I will say that one of the things I think malinois lacks is good strong teeth. If you look at the teeth on a GSD compared to a malinois, it seems the GSD has way bigger/stronger teeth.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I don't think the root canal "saves" the root - it is drilled out and replaced with gutta percha.


A "root canal" procedure typically removes the pulp of the tooth, but leaves the hard, physical root in place. You end up with the anatomical tooth root with a central canal which is filled with synthetic material. You two are probably talking two sides of the same coin. ;-)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sheena Tarrant said:


> A "root canal" procedure typically removes the pulp of the tooth, but leaves the hard, physical root in place. You end up with the anatomical tooth root with a central canal which is filled with synthetic material. You two are probably talking two sides of the same coin. ;-)


Yeah - I get you...I was thinking about the central pulp and nerve.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I know the mals that I've owned will use their teeth in a damaging way a lot more than many dogs. By using, I mean on crate doors, kennel fencing, carrying stuff around and wear out their teeth if allowed to do so. Also, most all the "pet" dogs that boarded here have great teeth (except for the tarter..ugh!), but they are not as "oral" as the mals either. If a dog is laid-back when not working and doesn't play with anything and everything they can get in their mouths, I know it's easier on their teeth. I'm boarding a malinois right now that can't have an igloo or even a s/s bucket in his kennel because he's such a "destroyer". He's in my kennel with a hanging car tire as a toy and water source and has a sleeping platform that has a metal border around it and metal legs to protect it from being chewed up.

The mal, we are getting the dental work done (jackets) lived in a crate (previous owner's way of housing his dogs). Well, this mal spent a lot of time biting the metal bars and wore the backs of his k9s, which later all broke when the guy trained him in bite-work. At first, it would seem that the bite-work broke the teeth, but the teeth were already worn and weakened by the chewing on the crates.

I hope more American vets will specialize in canine dentistry for the sport/working dogs.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> At first, it would seem that the bite-work broke the teeth, but the teeth were already worn and weakened by the chewing on the crates.


That's similar to what a So Cal vet dentist told a friend. He recently had to have two root canals and four crowns on the canines put on his three-year-old GSD. The dentist told him that during typically 9-15 months is when the dogs chew stuff enough to damage the teeth and then later on need to get them fixed. So yeah, not the bitework that caused the problem.

Now, my friend says the GSD was never a crazy chewer and only had kongs available. So I have to think in this case, there's got to be a genetic component to soft teeth. The enamal was gone from the teeth, is what he told me. I don't even think they were broken. The dog hasn't done an obscene amount of bitework, but his owner got him when he was 12-14 months old, can't remember, so who knows what went on before he got him. 

Laura


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> That's similar to what a So Cal vet dentist told a friend. He recently had to have two root canals and four crowns on the canines put on his three-year-old GSD. The dentist told him that during typically 9-15 months is when the dogs chew stuff enough to damage the teeth and then later on need to get them fixed. So yeah, not the bitework that caused the problem.
> 
> Now, my friend says the GSD was never a crazy chewer and only had kongs available. So I have to think in this case, there's got to be a genetic component to soft teeth. The enamal was gone from the teeth, is what he told me. I don't even think they were broken. The dog hasn't done an obscene amount of bitework, but his owner got him when he was 12-14 months old, can't remember, so who knows what went on before he got him.
> 
> Laura


Which SoCal vet? Were the crowns like the jackets (Beauce pix?) and how are they holding up? I've had the opportunity to check the teeth of a couple malinois after a tooth snapped during bite-work. What I've seen in the other upper k9 is a groove on the back of the k9 which you have to be looking for..because who looks at the backs of their dogs k9s routinely.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> So what we call "jacketing" is actually a 3/4 crown? Got it. Yes, I know it must be a speciality as so far we've had to get our dogs teeth jacketed in France. Specifically a vet in Paris that "everyone" goes to for jacketing their sport dogs. I believe the pulp/root is kept intact for the jacketing. The tooth's outer layer is shaped/filed somewhat and molds/imprints of the tooth is made and the dog comes back a couple weeks later to get the jacket on the tooth. During the time in between the 2 visits, the dog cannot bite or be allowed to chew anything hard.
> 
> When we talked to doggie dentists around here, the ones that said they could do it never sounded very confident as to whether the jackets would stay on or hold up during bite-work. Didn't motivate me to give them several thousand $$ for dental work if they couldn't guarantee their work. The Paris vet guarantees his work and if a jacket comes off he fixes it. Still a long way to go so it's nice to hear that Maryland might be an option.


Well, trouble is it's not like hiring a contractor to paint your house, you know? Especially in a biological system, there are just no guarantees. Plus the extremes of bitework are not exactly normal wear and tear for a dog. But yeah, I've heard the doctor in Maryland is about the best in the country for it if you want to give it a try.



> I know years ago, the vets were always pushing root canals for broken k9s. Now the honest ones out here in SoCal say that the dogs don't need root canals on k9s as it's rare that they abscess and normally are just fine left alone. It seems the same with cruciate surgeries..they used to be pushed like crazy and now many vets will tell you just to let the dog be unless it's a complete tear and the dog is moving on 3 legs. "less is more" seems work the best many times.


I know more about cruciate surgeries than I do about dentistry and I wouldn't let a dog, particularly a working dog, go around with a torn cruciate, partially or not. One of my mentors is one of the kings of cruciate repair as he invented the TightRope procedure and I don't think he'd recommend letting one alone either. :? Again, regarding the root canals, particularly in working dogs, they may do okay, but since they are working directly with their mouths, no telling how performance can be affected until it is fixed. Unless you do dental radiographs every so often to keep up on it, you may have a nasty infection brewing where you'd never be able to easily see. I think I'd prefer to just treat it and be relatively done. In addition, abscessed teeth are bad news. I did a few extractions yesterday on that police dog of some abscessed premolars and the dog was only 2 years old. I do not believe it to be worth the risk, particularly in our working dogs, to not treat them.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Which SoCal vet? Were the crowns like the jackets (Beauce pix?) and how are they holding up?


I asked him if he was getting the full crowns or jackets, and he didn't answer. They just did the root canals this week and will be getting the crowns next week. I thought he already had them done.

The dentist doing this is Dr. Brooke Niemiec.

Laura


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I asked him if he was getting the full crowns or jackets, and he didn't answer. They just did the root canals this week and will be getting the crowns next week. I thought he already had them done.
> 
> The dentist doing this is Dr. Brooke Niemiec.


That's who did Mac's tooth. He called it a crown when I talked to him, but it is actually what I think people here are calling a jacket. They took just a small amount of the outer surface off the tooth, I believe to make it rougher so the glue could hold, but also so once the titanium was on the tooth wouldn't be a lot thicker than the other tooth. Think glove on one had and no glove on the other. This was one of his top canines.

At the time he told me he had 100% success rate with his work. He didn't return my email or phone call when I contacted him to let him know Mac's had snapped off during training, don't know if he still tells people he's got 100% success rate :x. Since it had the titanium on it, it snapped off at the very bottom, right along the gum line. They didn't do a root canal on the tooth, maybe that's the difference between a crown and a jacket? But when the tooth broke the entire thing was dead (brown and no bleeding), so something happened during or after the procedure that allowed infection or ?? to set in and kill the tooth.

The tooth that was broken and got a root canal he wouldn't cap/jacket/crown/?? Said it was to short, although I've seen dogs with even shorter teeth get titanium ones since then.

If I ever do it again, I'd do all the teeth at once. He had grooving from chewing chain link or ?? on the backs of all of the canines when I bought him, but we didn't crown the bottom teeth, I was told they rarely if ever broke. At this point he's got 3 broken teeth, both tops and one bottom one.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Haha. Of course he didn't take your call. In his mind he still has a 100% success rate. :roll: 

Someone was telling me that they just talked to a K9 officer somewhere in So Cal (forgot which dept) who said they retired his K9 because of bad teeth. The teeth were worn down quite a bit, causing the dog to bite and rebite and rebite and that's not a good thing to be doing here in CA. They opted not to do titanium because then if the dog were to injure a tooth later then the weakest point would break and it wouldn't be the titanium. (Remember I'm hearing this third-hand) 

Is that something that could occur, that these dogs that get the whole crown, the jaw could break instead? Unlike a jacket like Mac's, where the jacket broke off. Does that make sense? Is a full crown on a police dog called full metal jacket? Okay, I just thought of that. Just kidding.

Laura


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Guess, I'm still stuck taking the dogs to Paris for the work as the French dentist stands behind his work and you can get a trip there plus the work for about the same price as long as you have someone to put you up during the 2-3 week procedure. We've had 2 done so far and we've always done all 4 k9s whether all 4 are still unbroken or 1, 2, 4 are broken. The US$ is getting stronger which will help for the next one.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I have used Catherine Queck in Charlotte NC - Board Certified Veterinary Dentist.
> 
> They are few and far between.
> 
> ...


Yup I second this doc, shes good boy I mean good, she also used by many working dogs throughout GA,SC,NC and has performed good work, I have heard and experienced no bad by this doc.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> So what we call "jacketing" is actually a 3/4 crown? Got it. Yes, I know it must be a speciality as so far we've had to get our dogs teeth jacketed in France. Specifically a vet in Paris that "everyone" goes to for jacketing their sport dogs. I believe the pulp/root is kept intact for the jacketing. The tooth's outer layer is shaped/filed somewhat and molds/imprints of the tooth is made and the dog comes back a couple weeks later to get the jacket on the tooth. During the time in between the 2 visits, the dog cannot bite or be allowed to chew anything hard.
> 
> When we talked to doggie dentists around here, the ones that said they could do it never sounded very confident as to whether the jackets would stay on or hold up during bite-work. Didn't motivate me to give them several thousand $$ for dental work if they couldn't guarantee their work. The Paris vet guarantees his work and if a jacket comes off he fixes it. Still a long way to go so it's nice to hear that Maryland might be an option.
> 
> ...


Got mix feelings on the titanium, know of a mali here that has had all four canines replaced with titanium and is nick named metal mouth. They have still had issues with them in. Good luck to ya on that.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

2 of my dogs have had vital pulpotomies. My sch dog had it done on one of the small front teeth. He broke it when he was 6 months old. I don't do that much bite work with him but it has held up fine so far. He just turn 3yrs old.
The other dog had it done when she was about a year old on a molar and it has held up, she is 10yrs old now.
I went to Dr. French in Toronto.
I sort of wish I had chosen a career as a dog dentist now, seem kind of neat.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Got mix feelings on the titanium, know of a mali here that has had all four canines replaced with titanium and is nick named metal mouth. They have still had issues with them in. Good luck to ya on that.


I'm not talking about replacing the teeth at all, but jacketing (covering the teeth with a protective layer) the existing k9s to protect them from wear and tear. I would not pull k9s and replace with implants/posts for fear of breaking the jaw as that then is the place of least resistance as the posts are stronger than the jaw. I've been advised by vets to not put in posts/implants and never have.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I found out where that snapped off canine tooth of the police K9 I spoke of in the first post went...into his lungs!  The dog had been to his local vet two weeks earlier for bronchitis (the dog was coughing a little during training but otherwise pretty normal). When we did the root canal and extraction, the dog had quite a bit of mucous on the endotracheal tube, so a few days after the procedure, they did a chest radiograph. The tooth was sitting in the lungs! They went in with a bronchoscope to get it out and found out the dog had developed aspiration pneumonia from the inhaled tooth that had gotten broken off. Yikes! I can't post the radiograph as its part of the medical record, but just goes to show you how stoic working dogs can be through pain and illness. And if your dog mysteriously breaks off a tooth during bite work, you may want to investigate further, as the tooth may not end up where you expect. ;-) I heard they put him on some pretty strong antibiotics and is doing much better. Pretty crazy!


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, there is so much good info on this thread!! So, looks like titanium could still have problems by snapping off. Jacketing sounds good as I have a dog with only about 1/4 of the canine (lower) broken. Can't fly him to France though. I am hoping some vets around here can get the job done.

Anybody have expereince with dentists in San Carlos, CA vs the vets at Davis, CA?


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Erynn Lucas said:


> Wow, there is so much good info on this thread!! So, looks like titanium could still have problems by snapping off. Jacketing sounds good as I have a dog with only about 1/4 of the canine (lower) broken. Can't fly him to France though. I am hoping some vets around here can get the job done.
> 
> Anybody have expereince with dentists in San Carlos, CA vs the vets at Davis, CA?


Erynn, my PSD Nicky just had his two upper canines break off along the length of them. He had root canals and some alloy caps put on by Animal Dental Clinic in San Carlos. They are very nice folks there and took great care of my partner while he was there. The Dr explained all of the options and did not push any one procedure. My administration decided to go with the caps...


Here is the damage:




















Sorry no good pics of the repairs yet...



We used to use UC Davis back in the 90's when there was nobody local that was considered an expert. I have heard they do top notch work there as well.

Also San Carlos will give a 10% "working" dog discount....


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ah, Any talk of getting the dog to stop eating the car after all this work?


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Very cool!! That is the clinic that did the evaluation today. Pricey, but seems like they know their stuff.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ah, Any talk of getting the dog to stop eating the car after all this work?


He actually did it on a bite. I think it was a freak accident. I've never seen him chewing metal, fence pulling, or any of the other things that are supposed to weaken teeth.


----------

